# Список городов, которые могут исчезнуть с лица земли



## Mila (13 Янв 2014)

*Ученые составили черный список городов, которые могут исчезнуть с лица земли в ближайшие 100 лет.*





 


Список из семи городов включает в себя не только небольшие города, но и мегаполисы. Причиной этому могут быть отток населения, капризы природы, изменения климатических условий и др.

Черный список городов и проблемы, из-за которых эти города могут исчезнуть к 2100 году:

Сан-Франциско, США. Причина – землетрясение;

Детройт, США. Причина – отток населения;

Венеция, Италия. Причина – опускание уровня почвы;

Мехико, Мексика. Причина – недостаток питьевой воды и опускание грунта;

Неаполь, Италия. Причина – извержение вулкана;

Тимбукту, Мали. Причина – опустынивание.


----------



## SNS-amigo (13 Янв 2014)

Там еще седьмым стоит Иваново.
Т.е. исследователи составили *список из семи крупных городов*, которые могут исчезнуть к концу XXI века.

*Сан-Франциско*. В 2086 году этот американский город будет стерт с лица земли мощнейшим землетрясением мощностью более 7 баллов.
*Детройт*. Если отток населения из бывшего промышленного гиганта сохранится, то уже к 2100 году там не останется жителей.
*Венеция*. Этот культурный и исторический мировой центр постепенно погружается под воду. За последние 100 лет город ушел на дно на 24 сантиметра и продолжает опускаться в ускоренном темпе.
*Мехико*. Мегаполис стоит на водоносном слое и постепенно проседает.
*Неаполь*. Город может настигнуть судьба Помпеи. Вулкан Везувий извергается примерно раз в сто лет. Последний раз это произошло в 1944 году.
*Тимбукту*. Город расположен на окраине пустыни Сахары и вскоре может быть засыпан песками, часть из которых уже завалила некоторые районы города.
*Иваново*. Сейчас в городе постоянно проживает около 410 тысяч человек. По мнению ученых, рождаемость там постоянно падает, уровень смертности растет, а соотношение женщин и мужчин там давно уже не в пользу последних.

----

Да ладно города, в других исследованиях называются страны, которые уйдут под воду или исчезнут другим способом.

В самое ближайшее время могут перестать сущестовать остроные Тувалу, Науру и Кирибати в Тихом океане в ближайшие несколько десятилетий под воду могут уйти Япония, часть Китая, часть Индии, другие страны Азии, а также Великобритания, Нидерланды, Куба, Мадагаскар, Гренландия. Будет затоплена большая часть Австралии.

Наиболее сильно от нового потопа пострадают Франция, Испания, Италия, Португалия, Ирландия, Финляндия. От этих стран практически ничего не останется, а остатки населения будут вынуждены искать убежище в других странах. Небольшими островами станут Норвегия и Швеция.

Будут стерты с лица Земли Индонезия, Филиппины и Новая Зеландия. Эти катастрофические изменения коснутся всех, разрушениям и затоплениям подвергнутся все континенты. Сложно прогнозировать, какие регионы пострадают больше всего, какие города останутся, где будет возрождаться цивилизация, где на Земле будет безопасно. Но наиболее часто называют три «точки»: Сибирь, Тибет и Центральная Африка.

Россию второй потоп затронет меньше всего. Наибольший удар на себя примут северные и восточные берега, а с запада русские территории прикроет скандинавский полуостров. Точно можно сказать, что уйдут под воду Мурманск и Санкт-Петербург, Москва, Архангельск, Петропавловск-Камчатский, Магадан и некоторые другие города. Но некоторые наиболее пессимистично настроенные исследователи считают, что под воду уйдет практически вся европейская часть России. Вот их "карта".







Мда, нерадостно как-то, пока начинать бояться.


----------



## Mila (16 Янв 2014)

И это еще не все.



> Ученые NASA опубликовали сенсационное заявление – через 30 лет планета Земля может исчезнуть, столкнувшись с гигантским астероидом 2011 AG5, размер которого составляет порядка 150-ти метров.
> 
> Предполагаемая дата наступления конца света – 5 февраля 2040 года. Ученые говорят о высокой вероятности катастрофы – 1 к 625.
> 
> ...


----------



## Кирилл (16 Янв 2014)

SNS-amigo написал(а):


> второй потоп


А когда первый то?


----------



## Sandor (16 Янв 2014)

Спроси у Ноя)))


----------



## SNS-amigo (16 Янв 2014)

Mila написал(а):


> Также эксперты занялись поиском и разработкой способов, которые помогут человечеству предотвратить столкновение гигантского астероида с нашей планетой. Как вариант, ученые предлагают создать специальную космическую ракету, которая зацепит небесное тело и уведет его на безопасное для Земли расстояние или же просто изменит орбиту астероида, врезавшись в него.


Вот так они и оправдывают гонку вооружений и выделение миллиардов на военные цели - бомбежку и захват других стран.


----------



## Кирилл (17 Янв 2014)

SNS-amigo написал(а):


> Вот так они и оправдывают гонку вооружений и выделение миллиардов на военные цели - бомбежку и захват других стран.



Ха!
А это видел??





*Ядерные ракеты США оказались в руках офицеров-наркоманов*
16 января 2014 г., 15:46
В США более 30 офицеров, которые служили на базах ВВС, пытались обмануть командование на экзаменах. Они узнали вопросы тестов и заранее подготовили ответы. Еще десять человек, по данным следствия, употребляли или хранили наркотики. Всех нарушителей от службы отстранили. Известно, что некоторые из них отвечали за пуски межконтинентальных баллистических ракет. Об этом сегодня, 16 января, сообщают *Вести*. 

Скандалов в американских ВВС в последнее время столько, что назвать этот самым крупным можно, наверное, лишь по числу вовлеченных в него военных. Служебное расследование установило, что 11 офицеров, которые несли службу на шести авиабазах, употребляли и распространяли наркотики. Трое из этого списка (имена и звания скрывают) заступали на боевое дежурство на ракетных базах в Монтане и Северной Дакоте. Там в подземных шахтах находятся американские межконтинентальные баллистические ракеты Minuteman 3 с ядерными боеголовками. Стратегические силы входят в состав ВВС США.

Однако плохая новость оказалась не единственной. Расследование дела о наркотиках потянуло за собой другой скандал. Выяснилось, что во время ежемесячных тестов офицеры-ракетчики не стеснялись списывать, отправляя друг другу SMS с ответами. Под сомнением теперь не только моральный облик и адекватность, но и компетентность тех, кто держит палец на американской "красной кнопке".

База Мальмстрем — брешь в ядерном щите США. Это там офицеры, заступавшие на дежурства в бункеры, оставляли открытыми бронированные двери. Была эта база в подчинении и у бывшего командующего стратегическими силами генерала Майкл Кери, "прославившегося" после поездки на совместные учения в России. В отеле на Тверской американский ракетчик вел себя как гусар. Он пил ночи напролет, мешал музыкантам и кокетничал с продавщицами сигар. Другой высокопоставленный офицер — заместитель командующего ядерными силами вице-адмирала Тима Джардина — сгубил карьеру страстью к игре. В отставку его отправили после того, как заподозрили, что в казино он ходит с поддельными фишками.

О последствиях, которые ждут нынешних провинившихся военнослужащих, пока не объявлено. 34 офицера временно отстранены от службы. Впрочем, в американских ВВС если и наказывают, то не строго. Загулявшего в Москве генерала Кери, к примеру, не уволили, а просто перевели на другую должность. Теперь он отвечает не за межконтинентальные ракеты, а за космические. 

http://www.1tv.ru/news/world/250245


----------



## SNS-amigo (17 Янв 2014)

Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> Ядерные ракеты США оказались в руках офицеров-наркоманов


Это они нам показывают в своих фильмах, где "американские патриоты отчаянно борются" (в кавычках, потому что это постановка, а не реальность) с сумасшедшими гениями, которых не взяли в космонавты, уволили и лишили званий и пожизненных пенсий, обидели как-то иначе, русскими генералами-дессидентами, террористами всех мастей и рангов, вьетнамцами, японцами или китайцами, зомби, вампирами, кометами и концами света и пр. пр. заказной кинематографией. Всё это для того, чтобы оправдать повышение очередного годового военного или космического бюджета США, гонку вооружений, войн против Ирака, Сирии, Югославии, маленьких островных государств, которых уже не осталось свободных, все контролируются НАТО или их союзниками с поставленным ими же правителем, и конечно же простимулировать долларами иллюминатских банков российские вузы, чтобы студенты потом знали, что США - их золотое будущее, а Россия - дыра, и что надо на обломках нашего государства создавать процветающее государство соединенных штатов и пр. показушническое бла, бла, бла...


----------



## SNS-amigo (18 Янв 2014)

*Пусть всегда светит Солнце...*

Специалисты по климатическим изменениям предупреждают: в 2014 году солнечный «сон» может привести к небольшому ледниковому периоду. Аналогичная ситуация была в 1645 году. Тогда лондонская Темза промерзла насквозь.

Как утверждают ученые, солнечная активность следует повторяющемуся циклу. Периоды затишья сменяются «солнечным максимумом», который сопровождается частыми штормами на поверхности светила. Однако этот цикл нерегулярен, и предсказать следующий период активности бывает довольно сложно.







Как рассказал ВВС Ричард Харрисон из Rutherford Appleton Laboratory в Оксфордшире, за всю свою 30-летнюю практику он никогда не видел подобного снижения всех показателей, которое Солнце демонстрирует сейчас, «какими бы измерительными приборами ни пользовались».

Харрисон утверждает, что этот феномен может привести к новому Минимуму Маундера. Так называют период с 1645 по 1715 год, когда уменьшение количества солнечных пятен (с 50 тысяч до 50) привело к «малому ледниковому периоду» - наиболее острой фазе похолодания климата в XIV-XIX веках.

По данным NASA, подобное не раз случалось с Солнцем в далеком прошлом. Несмотря на то, что агентство в прошлом году предсказывало наступление пика 11-летнего солнечного цикла и назвало 2014 годом максимальной активности, данные на сегодняшний день говорят об обратном. Количество солнечных пятен стремительно сокращается.






Вот оно, наше Солнышко (очень высоко разрешение, файл 2 Мб). Это изображение, полученное с помощью ПЗС-камер 30 марта 2010 года, показывает несколько солнечных вспышек и связанных с ними волн.

Последствия нового Минимума Маундера для нынешнего климата могут быть непредсказуемыми. Если несколько сотен лет назад, по свидетельствам, реки промерзали насквозь, а снег лежат даже на равнинах круглый год, то теперь понижение температуры грозит коллапсом всей системы авиасообщения. С вероятностью 20% Минимум Маундера снова наступит в течение 40 лет.

В то же время в декабре 2013 года в журнале Nature Geoscience были опубликованы исследования ученых из университета Эдинбурга, согласно которым активность Солнца не является ключевой причиной изменения климата на нашей планете, и во время нижней границы солнечного цикла не стоит ждать аномально низких температур на Земле.

Проанализировав наблюдения о скачках температур в прошлые века, шотландские учёные выявили минимальное влияние солнечной активности на температуру. Исследователи пришли к выводу, что наша звезда вызывает лишь аномальные кратковременные скачки температур.


----------



## Кирилл (19 Янв 2014)

SNS-amigo написал(а):


> учёные выявили минимальное влияние солнечной активности на температуру.


То да.
У нас тепло как никогда,такой зимы вообще не помню.
Хоть снег выпал и то ладно.
А уже через каких то несколько десятков километров заметно холоднее.
А через 200 - 250 так вообще зима морозная.
Солнце же не светит кусочками)
Значит еще что то влияет.


----------



## SNS-amigo (19 Янв 2014)

Koza Nozdri, ты же в Сибирь перебрался с теплых краёв. Вот за тобой шлейф и протянулся. 
Сначала по ниточке, потом по цепочке, а потом и канатом затянуло (especially for you).


----------



## Кирилл (19 Янв 2014)

SNS-amigo, вот это память!
Кстати о теплоте...Крещение,купаются все)


----------



## machito (25 Янв 2014)

Да что там города!


----------



## shestale (25 Янв 2014)

Эх, не удалось Мавроди создать свою ФРС


----------



## machito (25 Янв 2014)

shestale написал(а):


> Эх, не удалось Мавроди создать свою ФРС


Вот и пытается якобы разбить буржуев 
но проценты уже разделены на случай везения....
Хотя в целом о жизни рассказано всё верно,
мМм на это и рассчитано что массы поверят в очередную сказку


----------



## Кирилл (25 Янв 2014)

machito написал(а):


> массы поверят в очередную сказку


У нас страна на этом стоит.


----------



## machito (25 Янв 2014)

Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> У нас страна на этом стоит.


Ага стоит, выживает...того и гляди война начнётся скоро..


----------



## Кирилл (25 Янв 2014)

machito написал(а):


> того и гляди война начнётся скоро..


Готов спорить не начнется.
Наших хоть раком ставь ,хоть шампурами коли - поверещат и все.
Тому есть подтверждения,события в нашем регионе.
Социальная инженерия в России развита достаточно что бы грамотно управлять массами,война если и начнется то только тогда когда умные дяди и тети захотят.
А сам народ не будет против течения грести.
Обидно,конечно,но правда.


----------



## machito (25 Янв 2014)

Да мы и так уже никто и звать нас никак, на ютюбе насмотришься всяких 100% доводов что кругом и всюду обман, и жить не хочется.
Досадно то что исправить или изменить ничего нельзя, систему не сломать. 
p.s. Макаревич спел такую песню: - Не стоит прогибаться под изменчивый мир! 
понты это, кто не прогибается хребет ломают или вовсе убирают с дороги.


----------



## Кирилл (25 Янв 2014)

machito написал(а):


> Да мы и так уже никто и звать нас никак


Это на мой взгляд заблуждение,подмена понятий.
Кто каждый из нас в масштабе планеты?
Никто.
А кто ты machito, в масштабе жизни своей дочери?
Ты для нее очень важен.
А кто для нее Путин?
Никто.
А кто Путин в масштабе планеты?
Ролевая и волевая фигура.

Чувствуешь разницу?
Не станет Путина (человек взят чисто для примера,без подоплеки) и дочке твой все равно будет,как и ему.
А ты наоборот играешь огромную роль в ее жизни.

Так то.
А из наших сыновей и дочерей складывается судьба страны.
Так на самом ли деле мы никто?




machito написал(а):


> на ютюбе насмотришься всяких 100% доводов что кругом и всюду обман, и жить не хочется.


Такую лабуду стараюсь не смотреть дабы не терять трезвость мысли и не впасть во влияние чужого эго.
Такие видео гласят что типа мы никому не нужны и всем плевать и все плохо.
Правда в том что авторам видео как раз на нас плевать,им нужно что бы их видео смотрели,им нужен рейтинг и т.д.
И поэтому они покажут то,что мы хотим увидеть - нашу слабую сторону,человек по природе своей любит себя жалеть.
Раздражитель на больное место - вот и все что представляет из себя любой герой,который "открывает глаза на правду" о положении вещей в нашем мире.

Ведь нет у нас репрессий?
Нет расстрелов за запретные книги?
И как в Корее у нас за красивые глаза из гранатомета не расстреливают.
Ну а то что не все так как нам видится в альтернативе,так это ничего.
Нет на самом деле такой альтернативы нашей реальности которая бы устроила всех.

Так что государству не так уж и плевать.




machito написал(а):


> p.s. Макаревич спел такую песню: - Не стоит прогибаться под изменчивый мир!
> понты это, кто не прогибается хребет ломают или вовсе убирают с дороги.



Не стоит прогибаться,согласен.
Да ,есть моменты против которых не попрешь - но по итогу кто то может сказать что он прожил богатую событиями жизнь,целеустремленно и по своему,а пусть и трудную,а пусть и тяжелую.
А кто то брюзжал все время и ждал манны небесной.
И так и помрет ворчуном без лица.

Так что Макаревич правильную песни поет.

Не поддавайся.


----------



## machito (25 Янв 2014)

Кирилл, тебе нужно работать помощником мавроди, красиво поёшь


----------



## Кирилл (25 Янв 2014)

Ну)


----------



## SNS-amigo (25 Янв 2014)

Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> Нет расстрелов за запретные книги?
> И как в Корее


В Северной Корее за наличие дома христианских книг, например, Библии, смертная казнь.


----------



## machito (25 Янв 2014)

SNS-amigo написал(а):


> В Северной Корее за наличие дома христианских книг, например, Библии, смертная казнь.


Вот ни чё се жесткий подход, а как же право на вероисповедание, или у них другие законы ?


----------



## SNS-amigo (26 Янв 2014)

machito написал(а):


> у них другие законы ?


Такого права там нет. Коммунизм толка правящей элиты.


----------



## Кирилл (26 Янв 2014)

Наши несчастья для них блаженство.


----------



## SNS-amigo (26 Янв 2014)

SNS-amigo написал(а):


> Коммунизм толка правящей элиты.


Я это помню еще по службе в ВС СССР. 

Вот одна из последних новостей. 
*Число христиан, убитых на религиозной почве*


----------



## OLENA777 (12 Фев 2014)

Бегите все в сибирь места всем хватит по прогнозам уралу и сибири нечего не грозит.


----------



## shestale (12 Фев 2014)

OLENA777, тсс...не шумите, а то сбегутся и нам места мало будет)))


----------

